# #4FACT: The Audi R18 TDI Will Travel a Greater Distance During the 24 Hours of Le Mans than an F1 Car Will Travel over Entire Formula 1 Season



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT* 
The Audi R18 TDI Will Travel a Greater Distance During the 24 Hours of Le Mans than an F1 Car Will Travel over Entire Formula 1 Season

*Context*
Statement by Allan McNish relayed to us during an interview at the 2011 12 Hours of Sebring.

*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we hear at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

